# '19 Tiguan - Engine tick normal? (Videos)



## 19tiguan (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi all, just purchased a new Tiguan and it has an audible tick that is loud on a cold start and quiets down a bit when warm. It also seems to rise with RPM's, but it's most noticeable at idle. It's not audible inside of the cab, but you can definitely hear it outside or when a door is open.

I took it by a dealer and they listened to it for a few seconds and said it was normal valvetrain noise. Ideally I would have listened to another one on the lot but they were closing up.

I've been told by 1 other owner that theirs doesn't make this noise, so I wanted to post here and see if this is common. Below are a couple of videos, any feedback is appreciated.

https://youtu.be/D7hy7PD88M0

https://youtu.be/JR_7T1ShVLc


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

19tiguan said:


> Hi all, just purchased a new Tiguan and it has an audible tick that is loud on a cold start and quiets down a bit when warm. It also seems to rise with RPM's, but it's most noticeable at idle. It's not audible inside of the cab, but you can definitely hear it outside or when a door is open.
> 
> I took it by a dealer and they listened to it for a few seconds and said it was normal valvetrain noise. Ideally I would have listened to another one on the lot but they were closing up.
> 
> ...


Mine sounds like baby diesel too

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 19tiguan (Sep 29, 2019)

Rtdave87 said:


> Mine sounds like baby diesel too
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's how I think it sounds too. I'm in Europe and it sounds like a lot of the small diesel cars here.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

19tiguan said:


> Thanks, that's how I think it sounds too. I'm in Europe and it sounds like a lot of the small diesel cars here.


Do a little research on DI engines. There is nothing wrong with your vehicle.


----------



## CSFMA (Nov 9, 2020)

My 2020 SEL makes the same noises much louder when cold and smooths out a bit when warmed up. However, there is an other noise it makes that I am not so sure about. Almost, seems like a skip in the engine rhythm sound.. But it is a different engine than my other VWs..So I am not sure what is normal and what’s not. My 1.8 TSI was so smooth all the time even when cold. I wish I could post my videos for feedback but can’t figure out how to post it.


----------



## Jenzpad1 (Feb 13, 2021)

I just purchased a 2020 Tiguan and it makes the same knocking noise wtf is it!!???


----------



## Jenzpad1 (Feb 13, 2021)

OmegaVW said:


> It will be driving 3 hours tomorrow to trade in my Feb 1st acquired 19 SE AWD (12K miles) for a New 7/20 built 20 S FWD in hopes the new 20 will have less of a knock and tick. Going back to the white exterior and gray interior which was also on the 19 Atlas V6 SE AWD use to own.
> 
> The 18 and 19 class-action also helped in the decision making process to trade it in. I was going to trade it for a 2021 Forester but found Subaru was treating customers very unfairly for the known cracked windshield issue. Customers had to pay out of pocket as Subaru would not warrant the "defective" windshield or just the windshield for that matter.
> 
> ...


My 2020 Tiguan se 4motion white exterior w grey interior I’ve had for two days and it knocks. Less after running a while but I don’t get it!


----------



## Danny12345 (10 mo ago)

19tiguan said:


> Hi all, just purchased a new Tiguan and it has an audible tick that is loud on a cold start and quiets down a bit when warm. It also seems to rise with RPM's, but it's most noticeable at idle. It's not audible inside of the cab, but you can definitely hear it outside or when a door is open.
> 
> I took it by a dealer and they listened to it for a few seconds and said it was normal valvetrain noise. Ideally I would have listened to another one on the lot but they were closing up.
> 
> I've been told by 1 other owner that theirs doesn't make this noise, so I wanted to post here and see if this is common. Below are a couple of videos, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Danny12345 (10 mo ago)

I just bought a 2022 Audi q3 40 premium with 184 hp exact same


----------



## Danny12345 (10 mo ago)

Danny12345 said:


> I just bought a 2022 Audi q3 40 premium with 184 hp exact same engine and sound same like you Tiguan does .


----------

